# SkyCaddie Touch



## Bob C (Oct 9, 2020)

I've owned my Sky Caddie Touch since it was first introduced.  Since that time I've had many problems with it.  I contacted Sky Golf and was told that it was no longer under warranty!  At that time I only owned it several months.  Also at that time I was able contact Sky Golf by phone, since then I am only able to CHAT with them.  NOT very good customer service to say the least, I'm old school and very much like to communicate in person.

All this being said I've owned this POS for several years and every time I use it, it has a mind of it's own and won't work!  I enter a score and it won't advance to the next hole!  So I go to the next Tee box and I get yardage from the previous green to the Tee box and it refuses to advance.  I've tried turning it off and back on and it still is on the previous hole and refuses to budge.  I've been able control my instinct to take a club to it and end my frustration.

I'm sure soon, VERY SOON I will smash it to a pieces at which time I will take a picture of it before I send the pictures and the device back to Sky Golf!


----------



## CliveW (Oct 9, 2020)

I've had the Touch for many years now and never had any issues. The only time mine doesn't automatically advance to the next hole is if I don't take my trolley to the green and leave it at the next tee, especially if the tee isn't behind the green I'm playing to.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2020)

Bob C said:



I've owned my Sky Caddie Touch since it was first introduced.  Since that time I've had many problems with it.  I contacted Sky Golf and was told that it was no longer under warranty!  At that time I only owned it several months.  Also at that time I was able contact Sky Golf by phone, since then I am only able to CHAT with them.  NOT very good customer service to say the least, I'm old school and very much like to communicate in person.

All this being said I've owned this POS for several years and every time I use it, it has a mind of it's own and won't work!  I enter a score and it won't advance to the next hole!  So I go to the next Tee box and I get yardage from the previous green to the Tee box and it refuses to advance.  I've tried turning it off and back on and it still is on the previous hole and refuses to budge.  I've been able control my instinct to take a club to it and end my frustration.

I'm sure soon, VERY SOON I will smash it to a pieces at which time I will take a picture of it before I send the pictures and the device back to Sky Golf!

Click to expand...

Will you be getting involved with the forum and comment within other topics, or have you been a curtain twitcher for many years and just wanted to vent then bugger off🤔


----------



## Midnight (Oct 9, 2020)

I have used the touch for the past 2 years and have never had a issue, it has been a cracking bit of kit, I only stopped using it due to my Trolley having its own gps.


----------

